# Looking for Andy Blore ex Pan Ocean Anco



## Carl (Sep 18, 2006)

Looking to find a Mr Andy Blore - who bloody was great to me as a first trip cadet on the Anco Templar in 1980 when we rescued the ship Maria on fire in the REd Sea in early 1981. I think he was from the Birmingham area...not that sure though. Any help, greatly received. Thx

Carl


----------

